# My Rear Seat Delete (Pic Heavy)



## bigdan (May 28, 2012)

well after realising that the rear seats in my TT are more then pointless i removed them and got to work with a good friend to making a box section to replace them.

Bye bye rear seats









First off messure up and fit 9mm mdf spare wheel cover

















Then time for the tricky bit, cutting the mdf to cover the section of the rear seats

















I Wanted to keep the original placement of the luggage netting hooks 









With the hook holes cut out it was time for the mdf upright fitting









With all the mdf sections cut it was time for final fitting and fixing(not me in these pics)

















All fixed and fitted ready for carpeting 

















Carpet fitting time, lots of glue and staples needed

































Time for the final fixing









And the final result, cargo Net and all. im really pleased with the end result


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Love this !!!

Done a great job, looks spot on. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Excellent job so far Bigdan, never too pic heavy on this forum.................. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Fantastic job and great pic's, what a good forum this is!!


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Very nice!! Simple in design but very upscale.

cheers


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

very good, looks nice. couple of things,
-how are you going to get to your spare?
-you need the bar that goes across the seat points like the qs i think will finish it off perfect.


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

bigdan said:


>


I don't suppose you'd be interested in selling those ISOFIX rear carseat anchors (4) to me? Or did you need them for the install? If you'd be so kind and sell them, send me a PM.

cheers.


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Great stuff well done looks great.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

looks good , well done


----------



## chrissy1502002 (Dec 25, 2011)

I have to say the execution looks top notch, however i prefer the was my QS has a sort of shelf where the seats would of been. I use it all the time and would miss having it.

Just my opinion but it does look a vast improvement


----------



## matty fitz (Feb 8, 2012)

have you got any measurements or tips on how to do it?


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Another flat conversion..- albeit an excellent job.. not the correct job :lol: only messing.. good effort

Has anyone built a made the seat delete with the correct recess in?.. Or is it a fibre glass kit job..


----------



## bigdan (May 28, 2012)

thanks for all the comments guys 



jays_225 said:


> very good, looks nice. couple of things,
> -how are you going to get to your spare?
> -you need the bar that goes across the seat points like the qs i think will finish it off perfect.


iv fitted two flat handles on the piece that covers the spare wheel but you cant see it because of the cargo net, I am looking into getting a v6 rear strut bar but they only come in black and I am after more of a chrome/mirror polished bar



TTQ2K2 said:


> bigdan said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


sorry want to keep them in case I want to put the seats back in.



matty fitz said:


> have you got any measurements or tips on how to do it?


take your time , make templates and if you have the spare wheel carpet cover still that helps alot.


----------



## spilz (Feb 22, 2010)

Looks great mate well done, you should make them to order!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Very impressive. Tho.... 9mm MDF! Thats heavy stuff!


----------



## misterstiggy (Aug 24, 2012)

great stuff those rear seats truly are cosmetic arent they  
i am contemplating taking them out for a sub/amp install... to stealth or not to stealth


----------



## bigdan (May 28, 2012)

Bikerz said:


> Very impressive. Tho.... 9mm MDF! Thats heavy stuff!


Not as heavy as the rear seats are :lol: , I wanted it to be strong and not to bow under load


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Well done mate really neat install, and i am sure will give the community the inspiration to do the same. Just need a nice little strut bar now. neilc had one made at the TT shop. 

Damien.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Bikerz said:


> Very impressive. Tho.... 9mm MDF! Thats heavy stuff!


Should of used 3 mm hardboard lol


----------



## bigdan (May 28, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Well done mate really neat install, and i am sure will give the community the inspiration to do the same. Just need a nice little strut bar now. neilc had one made at the TT shop.
> 
> Damien.


don't suppose you have any pictures of it do you ?


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

What do you plan to do with all that space? Nice wee sub install perhaps???

Another plus is that it is a very good way to get rid of that squeaky parcel shelf!


----------



## billypicard1 (Aug 29, 2012)

great job, looks premium when finished, should do a couple of boys and all their gear for a golfing weekend.


----------



## xcarlyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Dan that looks amazing!! I bet your so chuffed  can't wait for photo shoot!


----------



## schmikes (Nov 21, 2009)

bigdan That looks awsome mate, is your friend a shopfitter by any chance as i noticed the hafele box and your from leic the shopfitting capital lol


----------



## bigdan (May 28, 2012)

schmikes said:


> bigdan That looks awsome mate, is your friend a shopfitter by any chance as i noticed the hafele box and your from leic the shopfitting capital lol


Haha you have a very good eye there, he is indeed a shop fitter and we are from the shop fitting capital of the world haha


----------



## bigdan (May 28, 2012)

has anybody got the part numbers for the v6 rear strut bar with the rings on each end ?


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

bigdan said:


> has anybody got the part numbers for the v6 rear strut bar with the rings on each end ?


viewtopic.php?f=2&t=296102&p=2388320&hilit=seat+delete#p2388320


----------



## philb (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks great!

What did you use to support the part closest to the front seats, as in the pics you have a couple of small cardboard boxes?
Or is it just supported by whatevers left from under the seats?

Cheers


----------



## Gohie (Mar 17, 2013)

Is that a genuine cargo net for the mk1???


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gohie said:


> Is that a genuine cargo net for the mk1???


Yes but they normally have small rubber circles fitted and a larger one in the center with TT on it


----------

